# Is Kaytee sented bedding safe for hedgehogs?



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

I just baught this bedding today. The lady at the petstore said it was okay but i dont know. Can someone plz tell me?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Anything scented should not be used, hedgies have a very strong sense of smell and some will freak out lol.


----------



## boxerdoglover567 (Nov 14, 2011)

I cant use it?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't use it, I would take it back to the store and get something unscented. Scented products shouldn't be used with a hedgehog.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Kaytees has an unscented version of the bedding, so just exchange it. Most hedgehogs are quite sensitive to anything with a scent and it can also cause allergies/skin irritation in some cases.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd be scared to use it because it's such tiny little bits.


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

The bedding in itself is fine as long as your hedgehog isn't trying to eat it, but I would exchange it for the unscented version just to be sure.


----------

